# Urgent HELP needed!!



## Adhish1345 (Jun 8, 2021)

My chick was attacked by something a couple of weeks ago. I had her on support with a couple of sticks and bandages. When I removed the bandages, this was the condition. She cannot stand straight and the right foot keeps tilting towards the left. She cannot balance herself and thus she’s not even able to limp properly. Can someone help me out with this?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Make sure your not putting her with any other chickens or it will just make it worse.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The hip is out. Any chance you can take it to a vet. After all of this time they may not be able to do anything about it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*No advice to give, but good luck.*


----------



## TawnyFeathers (Jun 6, 2021)

I think the leg/hip is dislocated, hopefully not broken, maybe try popping it back into place, but don’t try too hard for too long because it might not be out, and that would just make the condition worse


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

TawnyFeathers said:


> I think the leg/hip is dislocated, hopefully not broken, maybe try popping it back into place, but don’t try too hard for too long because it might not be out, and that would just make the condition worse


Smart.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Was it broke? If so, it probably didn’t heal right, and will the bird have to get used to a new way of walking. I’ve fixed 4 brakes and none have healed right, but I did the best. The just had to get used to it. If it’s out of place I would take her to a vet or look up how to put it back in.


----------

